# Gradle - DSL und Repositories von Maven



## davido (7. Jun 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
im Rahmen der Programmiervorlesung sollen wir Gradle als Build-Tool benutzen.
In der Vorlesung wurde erwähnt, dass Gradle DSL benutzt und keine eigenen Repositories hat. Gradle bedient sich den Repositories von Maven.
Für mich ergeben sich folgende Fragen, die mich weiterhin irritieren:

1) Warum benutzt Gradle DSL?
2) Warum hat Gradle keine eigenen Repositories und benutzt die von Maven?

Irgendwie machen diese Aussagen für mich wenig. Vielleicht kann mir jemand kurz helfen und die Fragen kurz erläutern.
Besten Dank.

Gruß

davido


----------



## tommysenf (7. Jun 2017)

zu 1.: Grade nutzt keine DSL, sondern Grade an sich ist eine DSL der Programmiersprache  Groovy. 
zu 2.: Da Grade sinnvollerweise das gleiche Bibliothekskonzept wie Maven nutzt, würde es doch keinen Sinn machen die vorhanden Repositories nicht zu nutzen.


----------

